
“Small-town America is primed to beat Silicon Valley in innovation” - gragas
https://medium.com/@scobleizer/here-s-how-small-town-america-is-primed-to-beat-silicon-valley-in-innovation-3923049865ed
======
brudgers
College towns don't have pools of investors with tolerance for high risk. They
don't have a culture where working 80 hours a week is normalized, what is
normal is spending Saturdays in the fall drinking and watching college
football.

Anyway, Marc Andreesen left the small town to team up with Jim Clark of
_Silicon_ Graphics fame to found Netscape in the valley. That's not to dismiss
the long history of computing at UIUC, but the "Mozilla invented here"
historical markers erected by the chamber of commerce reflect the belief that
marketing is more important than product that runs rampant in small markets.
It's not that everyone doesn't believe their own bullshit, but young people
tend to arrive in Blacksberg via an application process, not because they want
to build the future.

------
frozenport
[https://www.reddit.com/r/UIUC/comments/42zzwm/heres_how_smal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/UIUC/comments/42zzwm/heres_how_smalltown_america_is_primed_to_beat/)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
So basically all three of those cities put together gets you half of a Santa
Clara.

